# General > Biodiversity >  Young basking shark in Scrabster harbour

## thebigman

A small basking shark was swimming around off the ferry terminal pier late this afternoon.

Not the best pics as I was on the high road to the lighthouse.

----------


## Tugmistress

I saw it while we were waiting to take the gangway off, it passed the end of the pier then turned back round to go back in to the harbour, but by the time i had finished with the ferry and then got my kit off i couldn't see it anywhere  :Frown:

----------


## thebigman

It was right in the corner at the ferry terminal watched it for about five mins cruising about feeding. Could see the open mouth. This was at the back of four.

----------


## Tugmistress

It was about 6.40pm we saw it!

----------


## kas

Cannot see it anymore, I have been looking every 15 mins





Its the 4th one this year here that we know of.

----------


## Geo

Watched it for about 15 minutes at 3:15pm.  Was a lovely sight.  I thought I caught a glimpse at about 8:30pm in the same area but not sure.  There was definitely a dark object that broke the surface briefly, like its nose but disappeared again.  The tide was pretty far in by then so it will have deeper water to play in so maybe not surfacing as much.

----------


## kas

Another one this evening. 
Last seen at the Yacht club slipway about twenty mins ago.

----------


## Dog-eared

It was circling Scrabster Harbour entrance about half six tonight.
It swam along the old Ola pier about 2 m out.

----------


## knittingkitten04

saw two tonight between 18.10 and 19.00, one off Holborn head and a smaller one off Thurso beach :Smile:

----------


## Dog-eared

There was a small one and an adult off of the campsite yesterday afternoon. The small one was still in that area at 7pm.

----------


## slinky

the basking shark was in between the old ola pier and the new pier tonight 7.30pm lots of mackeral dancing about beside it

----------


## psymon

back from fishing tonight off dunnet head. adult basking shark passed right under the boat, less than 1 meter under the water.

----------


## Seabird

A 20 foot Basking Shark sighted Thurso Bay at 8am this morning by Kas.

A much smaller basking Shark seen at Lybster about 50m from Swiney Hill at 12.17pm. The size was around 3-4m in length.

Lybster Basking Shark Pics.

Note the notch in the dorsal and the tear in the tail fin, this is of value to those that try and track Basking Sharks.


Colin
Caithness sea watching.

----------


## ducati

A whopper turned up on queue for the Groats harbour day. Too far out to photograph with my gear but I estimate 30 ft nose to tail. It was obviously in the employ of visit Scotland because it hung around long enough for everyone to get a good view. Only disappeared when the 3 lifeboats and the helicopter started bearing down on it's position  ::  

Seabird, I saw no distinguishing marks on tail or dorsal fin through binoculars.

----------


## boxer

i saw two today one was in wick bay and the other was  out by the trinkie they were nice to see

----------


## Kenn

The only dorsal feature of the one at Groats seemed to be a small nick in the vertical similar to the one in your pictures seabird. It came quite close in shore but unfortunately there were so many people trying to get a glimpse and had an impatient young man with me so did not get a really good look.
Did any one else see them or did I imagine 3 Rissos Dolphins over towards the far eastern end of the sweep to the east of the harbour wall?
The time was aproximately 13.15 when they caught my eye.

----------


## kas

They seem to be a daily occurence in Thurso Bay right now. 2 medium sized ones over at Thurso beach this evening and one at Scabster ( could have the ones from Thurso earlier), massive one at Scrabster last night.

----------

